# Pinar Del Rio 1878 Cubano Especial Maduro Cigar Review - Nice Surprise smoke!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Picked this particular stick up during one of my local B&Ms visits. I am a sucker for how a cigar looks, so I decided I wanted to give this one a ...

Read the full review here: Pinar Del Rio 1878 Cubano Especial Maduro Cigar Review - Nice Surprise smoke!


----------

